# Black Widow bows.......opinions??



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

There's a really nice one for sale on Trad Gang right now. Beautiful bow. I've always heard good things about Widows but have never shot one.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I have owned and shot Black Widows for years - I had a TF, an SA, and a PSAX. They are good well made bows, but they are LOUD - even when perfectly tuned and all sorts of things are done to silence them - they are loud bows. They are overpriced in my opinion as well.

I bought a Tradtech Pinnacle Riser and Extreme BF limbs - and love it - ILF is truly custom to how you shoot, unlike Black Widow and other "custom" bows. I have since sold all my Black Widows and shoot the Tradtech exclusively.


----------



## arlodeal (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a 62" bw pma 3 its quiet forgiving and looks great!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

yea I thought my Widows were quiet too - till I shot my Tradtech with a MUCH lighter and faster arrow and that bow made less noise than any of my Widows.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Absolutely love Black Widow bows! :thumbs_up

I love their profile shape.

Are there faster quieter bows out there?

Yes...but you don't need one of those bows to be a successful bowhunter or archer.

Ray :shade:


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

nice bows no matter what. there is higher priced bows that are not as good or any better.
shoot any & all bows before you buy.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I now shoot Widows exclusively for hunting and competion I never ode thought my bows were any louder than any others.they are overpriced but so are all bows....$599.00 for a set of tradtech limbs??? Come on everything is overpriced from groceries to trucks.

NO one has better customer service if you was to have an issue which I never have..... I shoot a 347 grain arrow at 29" 42# and the speed is 196. Not a rocket but not slow either.

Black widow s are as nice as any nicer than most and will perform with most if not all.


Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I still have a Widow and I will never sell it. I've killed a lot of deer with it and one of my best bucks came from it. 

With that said if I where buying a bow right now I don't think it would be a Widow even thou I've seen some real nice ones lately


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

JParanee said:


> I still have a Widow and I will never sell it. I've killed a lot of deer with it and one of my best bucks came from it.
> 
> With that said if I where buying a bow right now I don't think it would be a Widow even thou I've seen some real nice ones lately


Reason being??


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Absolutely love Black Widow bows! :thumbs_up
> 
> I love their profile shape.
> 
> ...


 I agree. Very durable and long lasting as well.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Fall Gray said:


> Reason being??


To be honest even thou I love the looks of some Widows I believe there are better performing bows for the money. 

I am very much on an ILF kick right now and the rig I have set up @ 53 #s is shooting as fast as my Widow does at 61#s

If I where not shooting my ILF rigs right now I would be shooting one of my Slver Tips 

Even thou the Tips don't perform like my ILF rig they just look so dam good


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to shoot and try out quite a few Widows, 3 pc takedowns, 1 piece, vintage one piece. They all shot great but didn't outperform what was my daily shooter/hunter at the time so saw no need to buy one. My friend offered me his one piece anniverary osage Widow right now but I'm not interested. Shoots and looks great though.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm shooting a PSA and I love it, howbeit ain't the only bow I love. Yes some bows are quieter than a widow but the newer widows are quieter than the ones built in years past. As far as performance, Widows are in the upper tier but again you can find faster. I like a bit heaver mass weight in my bows so I like the over all feel of the bow, but the one thing that sells me on them is, customer service. There are a lot of great bowyers out there who stand behind what they build but few have the means to be able to fix a problem as fast as Black Widow, and it also helps that I can be at their shop in just a little over two hours if i need be. Even if I was several states away their service is second to none.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Widows service is 2nd to none.....it's funny I bought 12 old Traditional bowhunters magazines and widow,blacktail,Schafer and several others were in there but there was at least 15 that had come and gone....I believe widow will be around forever they are more than a one man operation.

I still think the new widows are as quiet and perform as good as any.

Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

vabow - they new Widows are nice - but my Tradtech is much quieter and it is faster and allows me to shoot an arrow as low as 5 grains per pound of draw without voiding the warrenty - BW only allows 8 grains per pound of draw. I think they are 2nd to my Tradtech in performance and being truly custom to the shooter - but not in the looks or mystique department - for many guys Black Widow is like Harley Davidson - not necessarily the most advanced and best stuff out there - but just something about them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

sharpbroadhead said:


> for many guys Black Widow is like Harley Davidson - not necessarily the most advanced and best stuff out there - but just something about them.


That's the real ticket. If you want one you want one. There are "better" out there in every category, especially speed and beauty, but if you have your heart set on it, why argue with it?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with the Harley point. Apart from the name and the nostalgia, there is no real strong reason to buy one anymore. There are much better bows out there that a true custom not semi custom for the same or less money but those that love them love them and we should all shoot whatever bow we like best.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I do not own one BUT, they are big enough to test things and have machines others could not afford to buy. They are a precision manufacturing company, they turn out a great product and most likely the most consistant bow to bow maker out there - not comparing these bows to Olympic recurves, these are hunting bows!


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have one and have had several, for me the the PAX I own is a great recurve, I love the weight of the riser and it is a very smooth bow to shoot. The lines of the bow are sexy and no one can argue on how well they are made. I plan on keeping this bow forever, or until it fails or I do. One is definite, the other is somewhat probable.
I will agree with Sharp that they can be loud, they are certainly louder than any of my self bows. But I was able to quiet mine down with the help of a heavier and stiffer arrow.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 13, 2005)

Great bow, great service. I've been in their shop a dozen times and always been treated and seen others treated very well. I've been to shoots here in Missouri where there were well over a dozen guys shooting at a time, Black Widows are almost always the most represented of the higher end bows. I have ALWAYS heard people make the comment that they notice the Widows being quiet bows. Now granted, I think noise is (most often) a result of a well tuned bow with a well tuned arrow. I am sure that most of the 1000$ + bows get "LOUD" when shot with super light arrows. 

Bottom line, as someone said, it's all in the eye of the beholder. I've seen guys who didn't know a Widow from a PSE, that once they got one in their hand it simply shot very well for them. That seems to happen a lot, people shoot one and it simply "feels" like the right bow for them. That's one of the reasons they have a "try it before you buy it program" I would say NEVER buy a high end bow before you shoot it, as they certainly aren't for everyone. (Unless of course, like the Omega line, they have a "no-fault" return policy)


----------



## Widow's son (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 2000 model MAII. It's a great shooting bow but as has been said it is noisey. When I first got it and shot it I was appalled at how loud it was. I finally got it quiet enough to hunt with but it's still loud in my opinion. This year I'm hunting with a vintage Bear Super Kodiak and it is whisper quiet. All my vintage Bears are quiet. I'll probably keep my BW but hunt with my Bears. A lot cheaper bow and I'm not that worried about speed just give me quiet.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I have shot a few of their recurves and they were dandy ... for sure my Titan shoots faster , but then I guess a lot of bows would ... shootability has a lot more to it than speed IMHO. 

Being primarily a longbow kinda fella I must confess that I usually shoot straight limb longbows ... but if I do shoot Hybrid r/d type longbows [ which I am starting to do more and more ] , my fave is by far and away my Widow PLX ... I love that bow !

I also enjoy a bow that is built to last and I get that feeling when I hold my Widows ... of course its all subjective and YMMV .....

And I'd concur that Widow , as a business , has customer service absolutely second to none .... Great guys to deal with !


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

My opinion....since everyone has one .....is there is two types of people...the ones who shoot widows and ones who wish they did!!!!

No, in all seriousness I don't think tradtech bows are quieter ( yes Ken I know your opinion) nor do I think tradtech bows are better performing ( once again I know your opinion) I hunt with my widows have for three years and have killed ALOT of deer with my widows if they were as noisy as everyone says I would have a chance.I shoot the standard string with one set of cat whiskers and I run my brace height at it's max of 9". That produces a vy quiet bow...

I own 5 widows right now all are less than 3 years old I've owned and shot them all and to me they are the best but I will be the very first to say IM PREJUDICE.

If Widows performance was so bad how could I consistently beat most of the top shoots out there like Ricky Welch????


Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Well performance is not an opinion - it is quantifiable - all one has to do is shoot the same poundage bow at the same draw and the same arrow through a chronograph - which I did - I shot my PMAX which was 51lbs at my draw and my Tradtech which is less than 48lbs at my draw and shot the exact same arrow through a chrono - and the Tradech was 5 fps faster - even though it was 3lbs lighter in draw - also - I can shoot a much lighter arrow through my Tradtech without voiding the warrenty - currently I am shooting just over 7 grains per pound and am getting 214 fps with my Tradtech - that would not be possible with the Widow - I would void the warrenty.

The sound is also quantifiable with audio meters - that I am not certain about - I have never tested it - but it could be tested - it sure seems to me that my tradtech is quieter and even shooting a lighter arrow - but for now that is indeed opinion - as I have never tested it.

Nobody said that Widow performance is bad - it is just not the best out there - and if winning competitions was a way of determining the performance of a bow - then Widow would not score very well - as you are one of the few who shoots a Widow and does well. 

You ave not "consistently" beat Rick Welch anymore than I have consistently beat you - does that make my bow better than yours?


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

don't get me wrong - I have said many times before Widows are top of the line bows - but they are not "2nd to none" - there are better bows out there - - granted not many - but there are better bows out there - at least in the performance and design department.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

well?..since it is "opinions"?...many moons ago it was a toss up between a BW and a Bob Lee...and the widow definantly had the oh so ominous "cool factor" in the name and it is a sexy looking bow but i wound up with my Bob Lee..reasoning then was...i wanted a TD that i could pack easily..and whikle i drooled over the widows "looks"?...which made the lees appear real "plainjane'ish"?...my mechancal mind flat out refused to believe that bolting the limbs to the wrong side of the riser was a good idea..as for some reason i felt that would put a lot of limb shock into the riser..also figured..if i'm gonna spring for one?..it might as well be from the man who invented such...and i really dug the two bolt per limb system....that said?..

I've shot one BW TD in my life that was a pros bow..it was heavy, loud and shocky...much as i suspected it might be...that said?...

I would love to shoot a one piece widow...as i think they'd prolly be an entirely different cat.

yep...that's my opinion. :laugh:


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I looked at Bob Lees really hard one time and even bought a used one and they are nice bows,shoot hard,quiet when tuned correctly,hold a good value and they had a million in stock to choose from I just didn't see myself shooting one.

I like widows,Fords and the Steelers.....everything else is just junk!!!!! LOL


Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I just heard a hysterical Harley joke - what is the difference between a Harley Davidson and a Hoover? - Where you put the dirtbag! - LOL - ok - before anyone goes off half cocked - just a joke - one of my brothers is an electrical engineer for Harley Davidson, a cousin of mine works for Harley - and I know lots of guys who are not dirtbags that ride them - but it still cracked me up.


----------



## Widow's son (Jul 21, 2012)

I've never shot a Bob Lee but I'd like to try one. With the price of todays bows I may not get a chance unless I pick up a used one. I've bought two vintage Bear Kodiaks in the last year and the combined price wouldn't be a down payment on a new bow. For now I have enough recurves to hold my interest for a while or at least until my shoulder gives out. LOL!

Ross


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Jinx ... I think thats the first time i have ever heard any say the found a t/d Widow "shocky" ...... my experience was exactly the opposite . 
Still , it shows that diversity in personal experiences makes the world more interesting for sure !


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

Went to a shoot in Birmingham, shot two bows, the Bob Lee and the BW, both in 55lbs, same arrow, same length bow... The guy next to me said, "what was that" when I shot the BW. Loud as hell even with all their spider silencers on it. Shot the BL and was quiet as a mouse comparing the two. ALso, the BL shoot noticeably faster than the widow. This was noticed by me and and the 3 dudes standing next to me when shooting. Both are overpriced IMHO, but if I were to buy a bow, not build one, the BL would be my choice, especially that phenolic riser... talk about dead in hand. That said, I have a Dalaa 60" with older model carbon/wood limbs that I got used off a guy on TG. Shoots wonderfully! 

Dave


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I have no issues with the Widow I bought, it shoots great! The noise factor was there but can be fixed with the right string and silencer placement. I thought the speed was right up there and the build quality is top notch. I found the limbs draw smooth out to 28.5 inches, I can't say that about some others I've shot.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

3 guys I shoot with all bought new Widows in the last year, got a chance to shoot all three, I will say they are fast and very stable, the quality is second to none no doubt! I guess its all in the eye of the beholder, when I first started shooting Traditional thats all we talked about was "man someday I want to own a Widow well I am the only one from our group that doesn't own one, I went the longbow route,they bought Takedown recurves, for me I couldn't justify the price and I love my Bama longbows, each one is very unique and there are no others that look like mine! Of course my friends all own Harleys, but I drive Sport Bikes, see a pattern! LOL


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've wanted to try one just to see what all the fuss is about and form my own opinion. 

What I will say is they really hold their value well and that says something...interpret on your own...:wink:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I must be the exception, I don't like the look of the Black Widow's at all. I much prefer the smooth lines on bows like the Huntsman recurves.

http://huntsmanbows.com.au/Recurves.html


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

I love my black widow recurve. It is a little heavy but it shoots great for a semi-production bow. But living in Ontario Canada I had one custom made by Rodney Wright and the widow has been on the wall ever since, in fact my Wife Cathy's widow was sold and mine is for sale. So yup there are better bows and even though it was custom made for us, it was $300 cheaper. I just have never had such a great enjoyable shooting experience in 50 years of shooting. 
Sorry Black Widow but there are many custom bowyers out there that build a majic stick that out does your bows. 
KawarthaTraditionalArcheryCentre.info
Canada Ontario:darkbeer:


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Why do people go to trad and talk speed? If I want speed I'll pull out my MR6. Love my Black Widow shoots awesome!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Not so much speed but performance...no one wants a Recurve shooting 10 gpp that will only shoot 150 my widow at 48lbs shooting a 10 gpp arrow will shoot 187 fps AND I can hold point on from 19 yards to 28 yards which is awesome for a hunting setup.


Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Why do "Trad" what ever the hell that means, and speed need to be different things. I don't shoot trad I shoot recurves and longbows and I shoot bows based on looks, speed, feel and stability. The best for all of them is my Blackbrook TDCR. The Widows I have shot seemed smooth but sluggish and I find them ugly but I accept others do not.





QUOTE=nomansland;1065283342]Why do people go to trad and talk speed? If I want speed I'll pull out my MR6. Love my Black Widow shoots awesome![/QUOTE]


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Building 1000-1300 bows a year every year somebody must like them.


Dewayne


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> Building 1000-1300 bows a year every year somebody must like them.
> 
> 
> Dewayne


How many recurves can you identify just from the silhouette? They are a classic bow, proven over time. I've said before that someday I'm going to buy one just to see what they are all about. There's only a handful of bows that hold their value like a Widow.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I would be curious to know how many bows a year - Bear, Martin, or Samick make


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ken, I'm not sure never heard at the numbers.....however I once heard that either Bob Lee or Wing at one time was making 300 per day in their heyday.


Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

wow - that is a lot of bows! Vabowdog - did you see my post in the thread about the slow season start and Dick Page?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

No I didn't but I will go look now.....I've Goya a nice 9 pointer on camera and 11 bears.mostly small but there are two that's nice.


Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

do you have a bear tag


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Why do "Trad" what ever the hell that means, and speed need to be different things. I don't shoot trad I shoot recurves and longbows and I shoot bows based on looks, speed, feel and stability. The best for all of them is my Blackbrook TDCR. The Widows I have shot seemed smooth but sluggish and I find them ugly but I accept others do not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sorry TRADITIONAL....didn't think that was that hard to decipher. Perhaps next time I'll add pictures for you. I am new to TRADITIONAL came to it for more of a challenge and enjoyment. I was just confused when I switched over at all the fuss about speed. Figured that was only in the compound forums. My BW shoots a 565 grain arrow at 187 fps...if that is slow then I suppose this year I should break the MR6 back out and order a new recurve for next year.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

vabowdog said:


> I looked at Bob Lees really hard one time and even bought a used one and they are nice bows,shoot hard,quiet when tuned correctly,hold a good value and they had a million in stock to choose from I just didn't see myself shooting one.
> 
> I like widows,Fords and the Steelers.....everything else is just junk!!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Two out of three aint bad, Dewayne!!....L.O.L................Jim


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I would not say that BW are slow - just not quite as fast as my Pinnacle with Extreme BF limbs


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

No wood riser bow that I've ever shot or owned has as nice of a grip as the old MA-II Widows...I've owned 3 take down Widows, they are very nice wood riser bows...Easy to shoot, good mass in the riser, reasonably quick, I'm sure that the newer Widows are a bit quicker than the older bows that I owned...Build quality is excellent....Now the bad news, for me....new limbs need to be fitted, so the riser has to be sent back to the company...ANY real "Custom" changes to the bow cost too much, things like custom grip, non standard limb lams...Tiller is set, and to change it, the bow has to be sent in and re-worked , and refinished, this is very expensive...Comparing a Widow to a Harley is pretty much spot-on, most of the customer base is driven by the desire to own a Widow, because it's a Widow....And if that's what trips Your trigger, then that's cool with me.....For a hunting bow, I'd go with a short, stiff, heavy little ILF riser, and bomb-proof limbs, and for target shooting, I'd buy a 23"-25" ILF riser, and a set of bomb-proof limbs...Right now I'm shooting a Hoyt Formula with Short limbs,, and it's the quietest take down recurve that I've ever owned, and it's no slouch for speed, either...Widows are nice bows, but for pure performance, (and that's all I really care about right now), they are way down on the list............Jim


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Black Widows require 8 GPP and i shoot my 3-D bow at 8gpp and it doesnt like 8gpp by the noise however i can go to 9gpp and my gaps dont change,bow is much quieter and the speed isnt much diference.

I beleive a widow is very comparable to most bows out there in speed if you compare apples to apples...ive owned every bow on the market and cant see much difference...most good quality bows will shoot.im personally not in love with the metal risers or the ILF bows they always seem to me like they are going to fall apart.


Dewayne


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ken, in Va. when you bu your big game license it comes with a bear stamp.


Dewayne


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with VA on that - they are not slow bows - just not quite as fast as my BF Extreme limbs and cannot shoot arrows below 8 gpp - whereas my Extreme's can go as low as 5 gpp.


----------



## ken613 (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't post much here, but wanted to give my 2 cents.
I own a PSAIII. Its a great bow. Reasonably quiet. Handshock is minimal. I really like shooting bows with belly mounted limbs. Handle forward, for me at least, results in less hand torque and increased accuracy.
A bit different from some others, I don't like the mass of it. I much prefer lighter mass bows, but that's just a personal thing. My widow is reasonably quick. No complaints with fit and finish.
The widows definitely command a bit of "ooooh and aaaah" factor. I think the Harley analogy is a good one.
I don't plan on owning another takedown widow. Would like to test drive a KB and a PL though.
Widows are good, solid, well-built, respectable bows that hold their resale value reasonably well.
Ken


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Widows have certainly stood the test of time....it's hard to argue with success...

Dewayne


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The couple that I have tried I really did not like the grip. They are pretty and draw smooth, but for me and 1/2 the money a Tradteck Titan and Black Max limbs gets the nod.


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Love them widders! They perform very well even with their very forgiving, high brace height!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

For the money you could get a true custom with better performance. Or for half the money you could get an ILF rig with better performance.

-Grant


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not convinced if you shot a " better performing" ILF rig when shot at 50# and a 450 grain arrow or 9gpp shot against a same length widow like a 62" widow at 50# and 9gpp I don't think it would be much difference if any at all.

I just sold a Hoyt HPX with their F7 carbon foam limbs.....these are the best limbs Hoyt make.....I shot my 62" PSA against my new HPX 68" both bows were set at 42# per my digital scale shooting the same arrow thru my chrono....I DO NOT have a hooter shooter so all I could do is draw to my anchor,expand my draw and shoot....I shot both bows and there was only 2 feet per second speed difference always the Hoyt was faster....but 2 fps????

Speed was 190 average for the Hoyt a d 188 on average for the widow!!!!!

ONLY 2 FPS!!!!! That's barely 1% better speed,efficiency,performance or whatever we want to call it.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Black Widows, Bear, Lees, Chekmate etc, all excellent bows, it is just what you are willing to pay for.
Personally my preference is vintage. 
I shot a Bear 76er (Circa 1976) I bought this fall for $20.00 at a garage sale, and shot it in a 3D shoot in December, at 35 yards, it was as accurate and performed as well as my $1,000 bows in my collection.
So don't think expensive means more accurate or better quality! Pretty is nice and can be expensive, but accuracy is where it's at.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

We have had nothing but great experiences with ours. Great performance and workmanship, have not needed any warranty or need for customer service yet. I know from others experiences they will be there if needed. 

View attachment 1557584

View attachment 1557587

View attachment 1557588


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

It's not the bow it's the shooter!!!! The bow is only a tool used by a great shooter or a terrible shooter....most bow built today are good quality bows..

Dewayne


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

vabowdog said:


> It's not the bow it's the shooter!!!! The bow is only a tool used by a great shooter or a terrible shooter....most bow built today are good quality bows..
> 
> Dewayne


Truth..and I will add my opinion, whatever feels best, and is comfortable, and inspires confidence.. I get that with the PMA we have"

Oh jeez now I'll be labeled and fanboy... I posted in a BW thread :doh:


----------

